# Como comunicar dos pics 16F877A con mi puerto serial



## RACH (Oct 23, 2006)

HOLA!! bueno tengo un problema... estoy haciendo una tarjeta de adquisicion pero tiene dos pics, estoy haciendo comunicacion serie USART, el problema es q con un pic todo funciona bien, pero no se como debo de conectar para poder comunicar los dos pics con el max232... mmm habia pensado en meter un buffer entre los pics y el max 232 es un buffer octal bidireccional tres estados...  Bueno si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto de verdad se los agradeceria muchisiiiiiiimo... toy algo desesperada... GRACIAS


----------



## Turkito (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola rach, mira lo que tienes que hacer es usar dos max-232 para establecer  la comunicacion entre ambos pic, conectas uno al pic transmisor y el otro al pic receptor.. 

Para el primer 232(conectado al Pic Tx) conectas el pin RC6/Tx del pic al pin T1IN del max-232, luego el pin T1out del primer max-232 lo llevas hasta el segundo max-232, conectandolo al pin R1IN,por ultimo el pin R1Out del 2do max-232 lo conectas al pin RC7/RX del pic receptor........ 

Alguna duda?

Saludos


----------



## RACH (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola Turkito, mil gracias por la información uhm creo q no me explique bien... quiero comunicar dos pics con la computadora mediante el puerto serie usando el max 232... los dos pics deben estar conectados al mismo tiempo con la computadora, aunque no enviaran datos al mismo tiempo... que me recomendarias para esto???

GRACIAS


----------



## Turkito (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola rach! , bueno de verdad que no lo habia entendido como  lo planteas ahora.. A ver, eh esto nunca lo he hecho, pero al max-232 le puedes conectar ambos pics, puesto que este(max-232) cuenta con dos canales de Tx y dos canales para Rx, y conectas ambas salidas al mismo pin del db9 de la compu! ahora lo que tienes q estar pendiente es de sincronizar en tus programas en ambos pics! de modo que envie un pic primero y luego el otro para evitar colision de los datos alli en el puerto de la compu!.......entendes lo q te digo???.. bueno espero puedas resolver!..

Saludos!


----------



## RACH (Oct 25, 2006)

jeje sip eso ya lo intente.. de conectar los dos pics al mismo max... uhm y tambien me fije en la sincronizacion para q no colapsaran los datos... pero no me responde de este modo... por eso iba a meter un buffer pero la verdad no se bien si me sirva para resolver mi problema ademas d q no se usarlos bien... habia conseguido el sn74H mmm pero la verdad no se bien como utilizarlo... o si podria haber una mejor opcion para resolver mi problema...

MIL GRACIAS TURKITO


----------



## Turkito (Oct 25, 2006)

y si utilizas un multiplexor? eh!  puede ser un 74ls151, u otro de 2 entradas a una salida(74ls153, si mal no recuerdo), y con uno de los pics puedes controlar el flujo de los datos, es decir, con uno de los pics seleccionas cual de ambas señales va a pasar al pc!, esto seria especificamente sobre el pin de seleccion de entrada!. No se, se me ocurre!


----------



## pelusac (Oct 26, 2006)

Pásate por esta página:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/Proyectos_AUX_RS232_X_2.htm

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Oct 27, 2006)

Turkito dijo:
			
		

> Hola rach! , bueno de verdad que no lo habia entendido como  lo planteas ahora.. A ver, eh esto nunca lo he hecho, pero al max-232 le puedes conectar ambos pics, puesto que este(max-232) cuenta con dos canales de Tx y dos canales para Rx, y conectas ambas salidas al mismo pin del db9 de la compu! ahora lo que tienes q estar pendiente es de sincronizar en tus programas en ambos pics! de modo que envie un pic primero y luego el otro para evitar colision de los datos alli en el puerto de la compu!.......entendes lo q te digo???.. bueno espero puedas resolver!..
> 
> Saludos!



Turkito estas diciendole algo que va a quemar su MAX232! 

Si unes dos salidas del max232 y una está en 0 lógico (+12V) y la otra en 1 lógico (-12V) , de seguro quemas el max232.

No se me ocurriría jamás hacer eso.

Yo uniría desde el lado de los pics, ambos pines de TX y ambos pines de RX.  Con la salvedad de que el pic que no transmite, desactive su módulo de transmisión y lo ponga al pin como entrada.  De todas formas, los uniría mediante un bus diferencial tipo RS485 , y no directamente, pero sobre gustos...


Saludos


----------



## Turkito (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok maunix,  gracias! por la acotación!!, tienes razón !!!


----------



## fermuba (Abr 22, 2011)

En los pic de gama media podes configurar el USART de 9bits, donde el 9 sirve para seleccionar a que pic queres transmitir, es similar al uso del I2C, donde el maestro seria la PC y tendrias 2 esclavos que serian los pic, tenes que avilitar esta funcion en los pic en el registro SFR, el que estoy usando ahora es el 18F4620 y tiene esto


----------

